# 2014 NFL season



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Where are my football fans?! It is week 6 already!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Week 6 and the buccs season is all but over already! Devastating!

Also in NFL news Jarryd Hayne possibly the best rugby league player in the world has quit rugby to pursue a career in the NFL.
This guy is a serious athlete looking forward to seeing what he can do.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I wouldnt say he is th ebest but he is good, he could smoke nfl defenses pretty easily especially on kick returns.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Shocked Dallas beat Seattle at Seattle like that, take away those two special teams plays and that game is really lop sided.

My Saints are playing terrible this year but the good news is Carolina is significantly worse, Atlanta is terrible and Tampa Bay just like the rest of the Florida teams is a disgrace.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Redskins are awful. All the talent in the world on the offensive side of the ball, just need a QB to deliver. Defense is another story...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Pats are doing as well as I expected, given their current roster. It's a shame that they could have that close of a game against the Jets, I mean they won but... that's just embarrassing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Harvin traded to the Jets yesterday.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

M.C said:


> Pats are doing as well as I expected, given their current roster. It's a shame that they could have that close of a game against the Jets, I mean they won but... that's just embarrassing.


Their defense looked like garbage against the Jets, Geno didn't even make a mistake and Ivory and Johnson were tearing them up.

Looks like Denver's going back to the Super Bowl, only question is now is if Seattle can make it back with them.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

LL said:


> Their defense looked like garbage against the Jets, Geno didn't even make a mistake and Ivory and Johnson were tearing them up.
> 
> Looks like Denver's going back to the Super Bowl, only question is now is if Seattle can make it back with them.


I've been a patriots fan for many years and it's sad to see where they are right now. I mean to be fair, they aren't TERRIBLE, 5-2 isn't bad and they are still in general a team that should be taken seriously, but damn... their defense is really bad and even their offense is just a shadow of what it was 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Lets go Giants  :thumbsdown: cowboys


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

M.C said:


> I've been a patriots fan for many years and it's sad to see where they are right now. I mean to be fair, they aren't TERRIBLE, 5-2 isn't bad and they are still in general a team that should be taken seriously, but damn... their defense is really bad and even their offense is just a shadow of what it was 3-4 years ago.


Yeah they're still an elite team with Brady, I've always been a big Brady fan so I've followed them but losing Meyo looks like it's gonna hurt them quite a bit. Chandler Jones is a beast, Ninkovich is solid, and their secondary should be among the best in the league with Revis and Browner but they looked bad Thursday night, I was shocked with how easy they got ran through.

I just can't see them beating Denver, Peyton would light them up something fierce which pains me to say.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LL said:


> Yeah they're still an elite team with Brady, I've always been a big Brady fan so I've followed them but losing Meyo looks like it's gonna hurt them quite a bit. Chandler Jones is a beast, Ninkovich is solid, and their secondary should be among the best in the league with Revis and Browner but they looked bad Thursday night, I was shocked with how easy they got ran through.
> 
> I just can't see them beating Denver, Peyton would light them up something fierce which pains me to say.


It ain't madden. Time and time again it's shown that just getting the players with the most skill doesn't mean you'll win. Not about the best players it's about the right players. 

Bill Belichick killed the Pats. He got so impressed with himself and his system he started the believe he didn't need skilled guys to fill the spots. Hence the Danny Woodheads etc.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

LL said:


> Yeah they're still an elite team with Brady, I've always been a big Brady fan so I've followed them but losing Meyo looks like it's gonna hurt them quite a bit. Chandler Jones is a beast, Ninkovich is solid, and their secondary should be among the best in the league with Revis and Browner but they looked bad Thursday night, I was shocked with how easy they got ran through.
> 
> I just can't see them beating Denver, Peyton would light them up something fierce which pains me to say.


Revis isn't near what he was before he tore is ACL. He is still good and has his games where he looks dominant, but it isn't consistent. He went from giving AJ Green (Top 5 WR) hell to letting Decker beat him. 

Chandler is probably their best pass rusher but he has been a bit banged up lately.

Secondary isn't among the best though. 2 corner's doesn't do it. It is a good combo, but you need someone that can effectively roam the slot and still have good coverage of the outside WRs. You need people that can stop big time TE's, you need good safeties to allow cover 2 when needed. With teams going 3-4 and even 5 wide in some situations, 2 TE sets, two CBs can't get it done.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Props to Peyton. Still don't think he is in the top 3 GOAT QBs but a great great achievement.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Props to Peyton. Still don't think he is in the top 3 GOAT QBs but a great great achievement.


It's tough to figure out who the best really are. It all depends on what you look at. Pure stats, superbowl rings, who changed the game, who was more efficient, who did more with less, etc...

Peyton is definitely up there though.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I look at if I was a coach and had to win a superbowl and had to turn to a QB I'd be turning to peak Favre, Montana or even Brady over Peyton. 

Still the stats speak for themselves. Peyton definitely up there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Regular season stats mean jack squat to me, doing well in big games is what makes you a real legend. Say what you want about eli in the regular season but he has proven twice already he has what it takes to be clutch and win the big games for the giants in the post season.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Regular season stats mean jack squat to me, doing well in big games is what makes you a real legend. Say what you want about eli in the regular season but he has proven twice already he has what it takes to be clutch and win the big games for the giants in the post season.


That and a lot of Eli's problems over the last couple of years is that horrendous offensive line they have and very inconsistent run game.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Saints played like the Saints last night, it was nice to see.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Saints have nothing on the road, that entire division is a joke this year.


----------

